# Decreased Egg Production



## GPS1504 (Dec 10, 2013)

GPS1504 submitted a new Article:

Decreased Egg Production



> When you go out to collect eggs in the morning, chances are a feeling of elation overcomes you at each egg found. Knowledge that your hens are happy and healthy is reinforced by each egg you come across. If there are few eggs or even none at all, a whole different feeling overcomes you: disappointment.
> 
> Decreased egg production can happen for a lot of reasons. These reasons can vary from environmental disturbances to health issues or even stress. To diagnose which birds\' laying has...


Read more about this article here...


----------

